# Return of the Colt Cobra?



## Totentanz (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm not much into revolvers, but the old 6-shot, small-frame Colts (Det. Special, Cobra) have always held my attention.  Now it's rumored/leaked that they'll be bringing back one in 2017.  Like I said, revolvers aren't really in my wheelhouse so I'm curious to see what the prevailing thoughts are on the matter.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a soft spot for wheelguns. One of my favorites to shoot was the S&W model 10 .38 Special. The Colt Pythons were great revolvers, too. But obviously they have their drawbacks for EDC. Why fumble with a speedloader when you can just slap mags? And it's hard to hit anything with a snubnose chambering a hotter load than .38 Spl +P. 

But they can fun to shoot.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 31, 2016)

I like 6 shooter's, but with a minimum of 4 inches of barrel and in magnum calibers. Otherwise, you may as well just carry one of the hundreds of compact 9mm offerings in the market.

If I was somewhere that big bears and horses grow tree branches out of their heads, I'd carry a six shooter, probably in .44 Mag, or 45LC, etc. But with two legged critters, 9mm to the nugget works just fine.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 31, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I have a soft spot for wheelguns. One of my favorites to shoot was the S&W model 10 .38 Special. The Colt Pythons were great revolvers, too. But obviously they have their drawbacks for EDC. Why fumble with a speedloader when you can just slap mags? And it's hard to hit anything with a snubnose chambering a hotter load than .38 Spl +P.
> 
> But they can fun to shoot.



I see this as an alternative the S&W j-frames (small pocket gun with a decent amount of firepower and unstoppable* reliability, either when other means of carry are impractical or as a backup to those other options).  I've historically stayed away because 5 rounds is pretty low, even for a backup gun.  6 I would consider, ideally 7 (but the 686+ is a beast of a gun to carry).  So with the exposed hammer (I don't like giving up SA capability) just from my outside-looking-in perspective, this little guy might be worthy of consideration, even with ... I just have no experience with Colt revolvers and don't know what this little guy will actually do when it comes onto the market.
*not talking about Taurus here

And yes, there's a certain sex appeal to them


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 31, 2016)

I was always a SW revolver fan, but the Colt Agent was a great little pistol. I would like to see them bring it back.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 2, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> I see this as an alternative the S&W j-frames (small pocket gun with a decent amount of firepower and unstoppable* reliability, either when other means of carry are impractical or as a backup to those other options).  I've historically stayed away because 5 rounds is pretty low, even for a backup gun.  6 I would consider, ideally 7 (but the 686+ is a beast of a gun to carry).  So with the exposed hammer (I don't like giving up SA capability) just from my outside-looking-in perspective, this little guy might be worthy of consideration, even with ... I just have no experience with Colt revolvers and don't know what this little guy will actually do when it comes onto the market.
> *not talking about Taurus here
> 
> And yes, there's a certain sex appeal to them





I like the looks of that Colt you're pondering. You can't go too wrong with Colt, Ruger, S&W when it comes to wheelguns.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 9, 2017)

You cant beat a good wheelgun for reliability.  Carried a J frame as a backup for over 20 years.

Looking forward to seeing this one.  Wanting to know if its heavy or bulky...


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 21, 2017)

Cabbage Head said:


> You cant beat a good wheelgun for reliability.  Carried a J frame as a backup for over 20 years.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this one.  Wanting to know if its heavy or bulky...



Colt's posted it to their website Cobra | Colt

FWIW according to the attached spec sheet, the billed weight is 25 oz - more in line with the SP101 than with the J-frame.


----------

